# Educate me on Schwinn High Flange Front Hubs



## GTV (Apr 17, 2018)

I need some schooling here. I’m building a traditional-ish style klunker out of a 1940 DX and I’d like to use a high flange front hub. I’d like something that is period (mid 70’s or earlier) correct, bolt on, and of course Schwinn but I really don’t know what is what other than the early stuff looks to be chromed steel and expensive, the later stuff is aluminium and comparatively dirt cheap. Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## GTV (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone??


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2018)

The early Schwinn high flange is different than the later Schwinn Approved pieces that were BMX style in the late 70's early 80's. Nothing in between as far as I know other than the lightweight high flange hubs. Schwinn outsourced their in house Schwinn script hubs sometime during the 62 model production and the high flange wasn't offered during or before that time.


----------



## GTV (Apr 19, 2018)

Would a lightweight alloy hub (early 70’s) put up with some klunking abuse or is this a bad idea?


----------



## buickmike (Apr 19, 2018)

I built up just such a combo many+many years ago. Laced to clean S-2. Schwinn hubs front and back. Picked a24 in 10 spd    frame from goodwill then added a Springer from a girls 20 inch bike. Used BM x handlebars. And wide side pull calipers clean with the bright yellow. Of frame plus chrome everywhere. Nice build.Tho I didn't get it dirty- with those hubs she rolled real good-AND- put some ATOM 440 pedals on it to boot. Wish I had those pedals now


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2018)

GTV said:


> I need some schooling here. I’m building a traditional-ish style klunker out of a 1940 DX and I’d like to use a high flange front hub. I’d like something that is period (mid 70’s or earlier) correct, bolt on, and of course Schwinn but I really don’t know what is what other than the early stuff looks to be chromed steel and expensive, the later stuff is aluminium and comparatively dirt cheap. Thanks for any help you can offer!



I went with an NOS later type aluminum hub on this build and I’m happy with it.


----------



## GTV (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice ride Mark!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2018)

GTV said:


> Nice ride Mark!



I had the same type of hubs anodized blue and then laced them to Z-rims on a BMX build I did in the early 80s & never had issues abusing them.


----------



## GTV (Apr 20, 2018)

Good to know!
I'll give it a shot.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2018)

[QUOTE="Mark Johnston, post: 871395, member: 76971
I went with an NOS later type aluminum hub on this build and I’m happy with it.[/QUOTE]

Looks like a lightweight hub. Did you drill out the holes?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> [QUOTE="Mark Johnston, post: 871395, member: 76971
> I went with an NOS later type aluminum hub on this build and I’m happy with it.




Looks like a lightweight hub. Did you drill out the holes?[/QUOTE]
No


----------

